# Battlefield 3: Cheater unterwegs - Neuer Beta 3D Radar Hack sorgt für Unmut auf den Servern



## FrankMoers (3. Oktober 2011)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Battlefield 3: Cheater unterwegs - Neuer Beta 3D Radar Hack sorgt für Unmut auf den Servern* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Battlefield 3: Cheater unterwegs - Neuer Beta 3D Radar Hack sorgt für Unmut auf den Servern


----------



## Blasterishere (3. Oktober 2011)

Wie ich diese Cheater hasse.... Wäre am besten das man die gesammte Hardware von Cheatern die ID nimmt und in eine allgemeine Cheater Datenbank eintragen sodass diese kein Spiel mehr online bestreiten können von egal welchem Hersteller der das System unterstützen würde...


----------



## del-ta (3. Oktober 2011)

find ich garnet so doof ... soll ea mit ihren strunz dummen origion auf die fresse fallen .. me gusta! haben sie verdient!


----------



## endmaster (3. Oktober 2011)

Das "3-D-Radar" ist doch nur nen einfacher Wallhack, oder?


----------



## Koratan (3. Oktober 2011)

Richtig, der 3d-radar ist nur ein Wallhack...
Ich muss aber darauf hinweisen, dass PB noch NICHT auf den Servern eingespielt sind / bzw aktiv ist..

Also sind die derzeitigen Hacks ohne jeglichen Anti-Cheat schutz heraußen...


----------



## r4mp4ge (3. Oktober 2011)

Also verhasst wäre für meinen Fall zuviel gesagt,kann die Armen Leute die so etwas nötig haben nur bedauern,ihr können reichte für ein Spiel nicht aus,weshalb diese sich nun auf Seiten "herumtreiben" wo Geldgierige ihr Unwesen Treiben,Seiten auf denen es oft mehr Spyware,Malware,Trojaner und was weiß der herr sonst noch so gibt.
Ich nehme sogar an,das einige derer,die Sich dort "bedienen" lassen auch unter denjenigen waren die noch Stimmung gegen das "Origin-ausspionieren gemacht hatten,
in erster hinsicht aus Angst entdeckt zu werden.
Jedes mal wenn ich davon mitbekomme das Wer mit Cheats Spielt,Reporte ich das ganze möglichst per Screen oder Fraps,das Gute bei BF3 ist ja,es gibt nur einen Account,der wird hoffentlich dann in der Releaseversion ohne Gnade gebannt.
Es gibt ohnehin schon zuviele Betrüger,in Spielen kann ich schon zweimal auf solch
"Ehrloses Gesindel" verzichten.
Cheater werden ja so gerne "Hacker" genannt,hebt dass ihr "Ego" ja endlich mal an,wo es sonst nur von Anderen(zu Recht)Ausgelacht wird.
Cheater BLEIBT Cheater,sie sind keine Hacker und werden es NIE sein,
Hacker haben so etwas nicht nötig,desweiteren haben diese so etwas wie Ethik,
etwas dass man bei Cheatern bis in alle Ewigkeit suchen könnte,ohne es zu finden.

Col. Ramp


----------



## jpEg (3. Oktober 2011)

Guter Screenshot


----------



## r4mp4ge (3. Oktober 2011)

Gratulation Mr. BKA4Free,auch SIE haben es nun auf meine Ignorier Liste geschafft.
Auf dass Ich ihre (blöden)Kommentare nie wieder lesen muss.
KTHXBYE

Col. Ramp


----------



## Homeboy25 (3. Oktober 2011)

Während der Closed Beta von Battlefield 3 war noch alles in Ordnung.
Als es dann Open Beta wurde, war es dann schon sehr schnell drum geschehen, das Fair gespielt wurde!
Kostenloser Wallhack wird geboten und soviele nutzen es, verschaffen sich somit einen unfairen Vorteil anderen gegenüber!!

Warum nur ?
Könnt ihr nicht spielen?
wollt ihr nicht Fair spielen ?
Also ich verstehe nicht warum man sowas braucht bzw. sowas nutzt ?

So lernt man doch nie vernünftig einen Shooter zu spielen, wenn einem all die Aufgaben von einem Programm abgenommen werden und auf seine K/D bzw. Punkte kann man ja wohl kaum Stolz sein, weil das ja das Programm, der Wallhack, es für euch erreichbar gemacht hat.

Naja, ich würde mal sagen seit gestern gibt es übermäßig viele Cheater und damit geh ich seit gestern auch nicht mehr zocken!

Für mich ist die Battlefield 3 Beta seit gestern TOT.

Wenn man keine Anti Cheat Programm mit reinpackt ist EA auch selber zumindest teilweise schuld daran.
Was macht Evenblaance eigentlich gerade ?
Warum haben die nicht Punkbuster für die Beta angeboten?

Aber es wird ein Grund geben, warum man Punkbuster noch nicht intergriert hat.
nur den würde ich zu gerne wissen!!!!!

Ich kann nur hoffen das Punkbuster bei Final Release wirklich alle direkt bannt und auch einwandfrei funktioniert, denn sonst wäre BF3 sehr schnell tot.

Ist doch auch verständlich, wer will schon gegen Cheater spielen?!!?!

Sollen die doch gegenseitig dann ausmachen wer am besten mit dem Hack umgehen kann.

Ich hoffe nur, das EA /Dice nicht den Punkbuster in der Beta weggelassen hat, weil sonst vielleicht bekannt wird, das Punkbuster nicht alle Cheater/Wallhack User vom Server fernhalten kann und somit sich die Verkaufzahlen sichern will.

Das wäre dann nämlich pure Absicht bzw. Strategie die dahinter steckt um das Geld zu kassieren aber sich nicht um die Aufrechterhaltung vom Spielspaß OHNE Hack User und Cheater zu kümmern.

Aber auch für die Beta wäre es endlich mal zeit einzugreifen und zu bannen!
Und zwar gleich der ganze Account, mit allen Spielen, wenn es nach mir gehen würde!

Ich verstehe nicht warum während der Beta kein Punkbuster läuft ?
EA/Dcie ich bitte um Stellungnahme!!!!

Was für ein Grund gibt es, das man nicht Punkbuster  auch testet!?

Wird nach Release sowas nutzbar sein, mit den Wallhacks, wird BF3 sehr schnell tot sein!
und dann werde ich mir zu helfen wissen!

Zu Guter letzt: CHEATER/Wallhack User/Aimbot User etc. AN DIE WAND !!!

Würde ich einen Freund, den ich persönlich kenne, bei sowas erwischen, der könnte was erleben.
Den würde ich in den dafür vorgesehenen Foren anprangern und das solltet ihr auch tun!
Sowas gehört sich einfach nicht.
Dann komme ich mit meinem Vorteil zu ihm nach Hause!


----------



## Moorhuhnfreak (3. Oktober 2011)

man kann nur hoffen, dass EA bei der Verkaufsversion Cheater komplett bannt, so dass sie sich immer ein neues Spiel kaufen dürfen und sich daher zweimal überlegen müssen, ob sie mal kurz 50€ in den Sand setzen naja, immerhin haben sie dann Dice unterstützt....


----------



## Dreamlfall (3. Oktober 2011)

Ich hasse Hacker mehr als alles andere! http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/soldier/SpahMarine/stats/182439184/


----------



## r4mp4ge (3. Oktober 2011)

@Dreamfall

Bitte lies meinen Post weiter oben,und korrigiere das Eine Wort,danke im vorraus.

Col. Ramp


----------



## z3ro22 (3. Oktober 2011)

@del-ta  ich hoffe auch das du mit deinem dreirad auf die fresse fliegst.

wer sowas unterstützt(cheater) ist einfach nur eine blöde sau mehr auch nicht,. wobei das noch eine beleidigung für die sau istwohl er niedriger als das niedrigster lebewesen auf erden.

Leute die nur cheaten können haben auch meist im normalen leben versagt oder müssen sich dadurch ihren ausgleich holen.


----------



## xNomAnorx (3. Oktober 2011)

so sehr ich es mir wünschen würde, ich denke nicht das dice das problem lösen wird. cheater wird es immer geben, egal welche schutzmaßnahmen man ergreift.


----------



## r4mp4ge (3. Oktober 2011)

xNomAnorx schrieb:


> so sehr ich es mir wünschen würde, ich denke nicht das dice das problem lösen wird. cheater wird es immer geben, egal welche schutzmaßnahmen man ergreift.


 
Es mag sein,dass Du mit dem Teil,in dem erwähnt wird dass es immer Cheater gibt,Recht hast.
Aber,und da will ich widersprechen,ist es auf jedenfall besser etwas zu tun,anstatt gleich"die Flinte ins Korn zu werfen."
Schau dich doch bitte mal auf der Masterbanlist zu Bc2 um,wie ich schon einmal erwähnte,"jede menge(Idioten)die Dachten,Sie wären sicher Undetected".
Das Beste daran,viele von denen haben dafür Gezahlt,und das treibt mir ehrlich Lachtränen in die Augen. ^^

Col. Ramp


----------



## xNomAnorx (3. Oktober 2011)

r4mp4ge schrieb:


> Es mag sein,dass Du mit dem Teil,in dem erwähnt wird dass es immer Cheater gibt,Recht hast.
> Aber,und da will ich widersprechen,ist es auf jedenfall besser etwas zu tun,anstatt gleich"die Flinte ins Korn zu werfen."
> Schau dich doch bitte mal auf der Masterbanlist zu Bc2 um,wie ich schon einmal erwähnte,"jede menge(Idioten)die Dachten,Sie wären sicher Undetected".
> Das beste daran,viele von denen haben dafür Gezahlt,und dass treibt mir ehrlich Lachtränen in die Augen. ^^
> ...


 
ich hab ja auch gar nicht gemeint das man "die Flinte ins Korn werfen soll" 
schutzmaßnahmen muss man natürlich weiterhin ergreifen, ansonsten würde ja das ganze spiel vor die hunde gehen.
aber trotz aller schutzmaßnahmen wird es immer ein neuen cheat und ein neues programm geben mit dem cheater unentdeckt bleiben können und uns weiterhin auf den sack gehen 
das wollte ich damit sagen


----------



## dmwDragon (3. Oktober 2011)

solche Würmer vermiesen den fairen Spieler einfach alles aber dieses Pa... wird es leider immer und in jedem Spiel  geben


----------



## Egersdorfer (3. Oktober 2011)

> Verhasste Cheater, die sich mit meist selbst erstellen Programmen auf den Multiplayer-Servern gegenüber anderen Spielern Vorteile verschaffen.



Als ob, das sind meist irgendwelche unterdurchschnittliche intelligente "Menschen", die sich auf Seiten das Zeug (nicht selten gg. Bares) herunterladen. 

Wenn nur jeder cheaten würde, der seinen Hack auch selbst geschrieben hat, gäbe es gar kein Problem, dann gäbs wahrscheinlich nur eine sehr kleine Zahl Cheater.


Off-topic: Liebe Leute: http://www.das-dass.de/

Es ist wirklich ganz, ganz einfach.


----------



## Sansana (3. Oktober 2011)

Klingt vieleicht verrückt oder blöd für manche aber ich würde mir BF3 wenn überhaupt nur wegen dem Singleplayermodus kaufen. So mit fällt für mich das Cheaterproblem hoffe ich weg


----------



## Razorlight (3. Oktober 2011)

ich wusste es doch, so gut wie manche Spielen....

naja PB ist halt deaktiviert


----------



## Draikore (3. Oktober 2011)

Yeah, Rechtschreibung...das - dass und was auch immer. Ganz ehrlich solche Links kann man sich auch sparen, die Person wird spätestens dann merken, wenn diese eine schlechte Rechtschreibung hat, wenn die Person im RL darauf angesprochen wird.

Man bemerke: Manchen ist die Rechtschreibung im Int0rnetz s0 wat von ejal dat globsde ja nit.

Es kommt doch bald eh dazu das man als normaler Spieler nicht mehr merken kann, wann gecheatet wird. Firmen sollten lieber mal einen ordentlichen batzen Geld in einen Anti-Cheat Schutz investieren.


----------



## ING (3. Oktober 2011)

cheatern gehört die maus abgehackt 



r4mp4ge schrieb:


> Cheater BLEIBT Cheater,sie sind keine Hacker und werden es NIE sein,
> Hacker haben so etwas nicht nötig,desweiteren haben diese so etwas wie Ethik,
> etwas dass man bei Cheatern bis in alle Ewigkeit suchen könnte,ohne es zu finden.


naja, ich finds ethisch nicht besser sensible daten (meist von unschuldigen) zu klauen als in einem game zu mogeln, da solltest du mal die kirche im dorf lassen. außerdem sind es meistens auch hacker die viren, trojaner und dieses ganze ekelhafte zeug schreiben das kein mensch brauch, geschweige denn will.


----------



## sonnywhite (3. Oktober 2011)

dann sollen sie eben PB anschalten und gut ist


----------



## Orthus (3. Oktober 2011)

Ich bin noch immer der Meinung, dass ein Großteil der Cheater aus unterdurchschnittlich intelligenten Minderjährigen besteht. Anders kann ich es mir nicht erklären...ich krieg sogar schon ein schlechtes Gewissen, wenn ich mal bei einem Singleplayerspiel cheate. o.O


----------



## Mathragor (3. Oktober 2011)

Ich frag mich immer noch was sowas soll. Wenn ma in nem Online Shooter cheated geht doch der eigentliche Sinn des Spiels komplett verloren?? Kann ich nicht nachvollziehen sowas.


----------



## Raffnek30000 (3. Oktober 2011)

naja hofen wir einfach mal das ea cheater bannen wird wenn es definitiv feststeht. allerdings wurde meiner frau in einem anderen spiel auch schonmal vorgeworfen das sie einen bot benutzt ohne das es stimmt. deswegen bin ich da auch sehr vorichtig...


----------



## tom2cat2 (3. Oktober 2011)

o mann!!!gut das ich NOCH nicht das Spiel gekauft habe!!!
Erst wenn die Cheatgefahr unter kontrolle ist dann werde das spiel kaufen!!!1


----------



## r4mp4ge (3. Oktober 2011)

tom2cat2 schrieb:


> o mann!!!gut das ich NOCH nicht das Spiel gekauft habe!!!
> Erst wenn die Cheatgefahr unter kontrolle ist dann werde das spiel kaufen!!!1



Ramp: Dann wirst Du dir sehr wenige Spiele kaufen.Seit es mit so etwas"billigem" wie Cheats anbieten Geld verdienen lässt,um "Spieler" die es nicht besser Wissen und können,ebensolches aus der Tasche zu ziehen...sind eigentlich ALLE Multiplayer Spiele betroffen,nur deren Beliebtheit entscheidet darüber,wieviele Nixkönner man in einem solchen antrifft.Noch gibt es keinen Perfekten Cheatschutz.
Der beste Schutz davor ist meiner Ansicht nach die schon so grosse Verseuchung der Anbieter Seiten,oder wenn es einem denn auffällt gebrauch von Fraps zu machen und die Betrüger direkt zu melden.
Ich denke es war sogar besser dass die Verlierer ihre "Cheats" jetzt schon bei deaktiviertem Pb "ausprobieren",so kann Ea gleich im vorfeld viele Erkenntnisse sammeln,und die Liste bei Bc2(masterban) ist Lang,genau wie die Gesichter derer die drauf sind.
Ich muss drüber Lachen,mit nicht gerade wenig Schadensfrohheit.

Col.Ramp


----------



## Meister879 (3. Oktober 2011)

Das beste ist noch die Cheater prahlen damit noch im Battlelog Forum das sie an haben.


----------



## thunder01 (3. Oktober 2011)

alle Cheater haben doch nur nen ganz kleinen.
dewegen machen die das doch, um bei sich gegenseitig zuvergleichen.
was anderes können die doch nicht .
Cheater sind doch alles arme Würstchen, dennen nix beeser einfällt als anderes das game kaputt zumachen.


----------



## IlllIIlllI (3. Oktober 2011)

http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/user/igo2war/


der typ prahlt auch damit das er aimbot an hat in jedem forum und auf youtube und das immer mit dem selben namen der wurd sogar schon vor 10 jahren auf bf2 sehr oft gebannt weil er private hacks verkauft... 
allgemein sind cheater gut erkennbar das sie mit ner rifle fast 30% hitrate haben 
wären sogar 100% wenn der netcode funktionieren würde.


----------



## tavrosffm (3. Oktober 2011)

die news hat meine entscheidung die demo nicht zu installieren noch mal bekräftigt.
obwohl ich vorgestern noch mal kurz schwach geworden bin und fast schon am downloaden war.

aber bei allem gerede über bezahl cheats finde ich sollte man auch mal klar sagen dass tastatur + maus makro user meiner meinung nach genau so "unfair" spielen wie die die keine benutzen.
ist für mich fast genau das selbe da man sich somit die eingabe der tastenkombination erspart und sich durch den automatischen ablauf der makro einen vorteil verschafft.
ich besitze zwar auch eine tastatur und maus mit makrofunktionen (ist auch mitlerwile schwer eine zockertastatur ohne zu kaufen) 
mir würde aber nie in den sinn kommen makros zu programmieren.
wie oft ist mir schon so einer vor die flinte gelaufen und man hat überhaupt keine bzw nur schwer die möglichkeit diesen zu erwischen.
mir wird durch sowas auch der spielspaß genommen und von daher sollte dice /ea / punkbuster oder wer auch immer auch mal klar gegen sowas vorgehen.


----------



## E-K0 (3. Oktober 2011)

IlllIIlllI schrieb:


> http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/user/igo2war/
> 
> 
> der typ prahlt auch damit das er aimbot an hat in jedem forum und auf youtube und das immer mit dem selben namen der wurd sogar schon vor 10 jahren auf bf2 sehr oft gebannt weil er private hacks verkauft...
> ...



Meinst sicher BumbleBee
der stellt die cheats her und cheatet wie verrückt sogar quer Beet durch die spiele

BF2
RE: BFBC2 Cheater - Spawn Hack (BumbleBee) - YouTube
BFBC2 Cheater - Spawn Hack (BumbleBee) - YouTube

Transformers
Transformers Revenge Of The Fallen PC Game Cheats BumbleBee by U-PA- - YouTube

MoH
Cheater MoH 2010 - YouTube
Bumblebee for MOHA - YouTube

UT3
Bumblebee for UT3 - YouTube

Im BF3 forum prallt der auch schon rum mit den cheat 
usw usw

also wenn man danach geht darf man nix mehr spielen


----------



## mimc1 (3. Oktober 2011)

tut euch selber den gefallen und meldet die


----------



## NilsonNeo4 (3. Oktober 2011)

tavrosffm schrieb:


> die news hat meine entscheidung die demo nicht zu installieren noch mal bekräftigt.
> obwohl ich vorgestern noch mal kurz schwach geworden bin und fast schon am downloaden war.
> 
> [...]


 
Nix gegen dich, aber *ES **IST EINE BETA, KEINE DEMO*, wenn de dir die Beta geladen hättest, mit dem Gedanken du lädst ne Demo, wärst du masslos Enttäuscht. Den Fehler machen leider viele.


----------



## Basshinzu (3. Oktober 2011)

tavrosffm schrieb:


> die news hat meine entscheidung die demo nicht zu installieren noch mal bekräftigt.
> obwohl ich vorgestern noch mal kurz schwach geworden bin und fast schon am downloaden war.
> 
> aber bei allem gerede über bezahl cheats finde ich sollte man auch mal klar sagen dass tastatur + maus makro user meiner meinung nach genau so "unfair" spielen wie die die keine benutzen.
> ...


 es ist eine BETA. in der BETA ist kein punkbuster aktiviert. man kann die beta durchaus antesten, wie flüssig und mit welchen frameraten das spiel dann auf dem eigenen pc läuft. natürlich kannma auch schon ein wenig üben 
jedenfalls halte ich macrobefehle in shootern sowieso für sinnlos. bei strategiespielen ist das natürlich was anderes. einfach ne zeit mit ein paar waffen üben und die maps genau studieren, dann sind gute stats nicht schwer.


----------



## leckmuschel (3. Oktober 2011)

was mich tierisch ankotzt ist einfach, das man keine leute per vote kick rauschmeissen kann. kp wieso die entwickler so etwas nicht einfach wieder reinbauen, war ja früher gang und gebe. red orchestra 2 hats und es ist so gut wie cheatfrei.
oder einfach konsole auf und status und zack id und kick, wie in cs.


----------



## Shadow_Man (3. Oktober 2011)

Ich weiß nicht ob es ein Glitch war oder ein Cheat. Jedenfalls ist bei mir gestern jemand in der Wand verschwunden. Hab Granate hingeworfen und es nichts passiert. Dann kam er aus der Wand wieder heraus und hat mich abgeknallt. Auch ist es schon passiert, dass man irgendwie aus dem Boden erschossen wurde 



Sansana schrieb:


> Klingt vieleicht verrückt oder blöd für manche  aber ich würde mir BF3 wenn überhaupt nur wegen dem Singleplayermodus  kaufen. So mit fällt für mich das Cheaterproblem hoffe ich weg


 
Warum blöd? Es kann doch jeder spielen, wie er möchte. Es gibt auch Leute zum Beispiel, die bei einem Call of Duty nur den Singleplayer spielen und nie online waren.


----------



## Yellowbear (3. Oktober 2011)

mimc1 schrieb:


> tut euch selber den gefallen und meldet die


 Melden klar, aber was jetzt ehrlich gesagt der falsche Schritt von EA wäre, die Cheater sofort zu bannen, wenn sie nur die Beta auf ihrem Account registriert haben. Die machen sich doch fünf Minuten später einen neuen. Ich würde erstmal warten, bis sie das Vollpreisspiel registriert haben und dann bannen, damit es so richtig weh tut.


----------



## DjDavyK (3. Oktober 2011)

Solche ARS..L..ER, und dann wundern warum der PC immer mehr in verrufung kommt,
und gute Spiele nicht mehr für PC erscheinen, denn solche voll pfosten steuern dazu!!!!


----------



## Shadow_Man (3. Oktober 2011)

Ist es nicht so, dass man dort mit dem gleichen Namen spielt, wie der Name, den man in Origin hat?  Wenn sie die Leute dann wissen, dann können sie diese doch dann eigentlich sperren.


----------



## uglygames (3. Oktober 2011)

Ich hoffe dass das welche in der finalen version machen und dann DER ACCOUNT gesperrt wird und sie das spiel neu kaufen müssen.
Den so gehört sich das!


----------



## Gnadelwarz (3. Oktober 2011)

Cheater sind nervig. Allerdings ist ein unausgereifter NetCode auch nicht gut. Und so scheint es derzeit zu sein:
http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/forum/threadview/2826551139106544694/
Treffer werden bei BF3 Client seitig berechnet. Wer hatte das nicht schon? Man pumpt einige schüsse in seinen gegner, das Hit symbol blitzt dauernd auf und trotzdem Stirbt man als erstes und das teils "instant" zuerst denkt man noch "Tja da hat er mich wohl in den Kopf getroffen" doch spätestens wenn man selber einen Kopftreffer landet und trotzdem als erstes stirbt kommt man ins grübeln.


----------



## Sturm-ins-Sperrfeuer (3. Oktober 2011)

Gnadelwarz schrieb:


> Cheater sind nervig. Allerdings ist ein unausgereifter NetCode auch nicht gut. Und so scheint es derzeit zu sein:
> Battlelog / Sign in to the Open Beta
> Treffer werden bei BF3 Client seitig berechnet. Wer hatte das nicht schon? Man pumpt einige schüsse in seinen gegner, das Hit symbol blitzt dauernd auf und trotzdem Stirbt man als erstes und das teils "instant" zuerst denkt man noch "Tja da hat er mich wohl in den Kopf getroffen" doch spätestens wenn man selber einen Kopftreffer landet und trotzdem als erstes stirbt kommt man ins grübeln.


 

Absolutes sign, das ist ultranervig. Da das anscheinend schon bei BC2 der Fall war wird es wohl in der Vollversion ähnlich sein. Das macht das Spiel für Clanwars recht untauglich wie ich finde... 

Wie oft ist es mir in der Beta passiert, dass ich SEKUNDEN vor dem Gegner geschossen habe und er mich mit einem Schuss niedergestreckt hat.
Anfangs kann man das noch als Kopfschuss abtun, aber nach dem 20sten mal mit einem M249 auf lange Entfernung wird es lächerlich.


----------



## Orkmaster1 (3. Oktober 2011)

Man sowas nervt mich tierisch.Wenn se im Singleplayer cheaten is mir das wurscht aber so blöde Multiplayer cheater kiddies gehören sofort gebannt!!!


----------



## Renox1 (3. Oktober 2011)

In der Beta laufen schon Hacker rum...


----------



## ganderc (3. Oktober 2011)

Gibt es keine Möglichkeit solche Leute zu verklagen?


----------



## uglygames (3. Oktober 2011)

ganderc schrieb:


> Gibt es keine Möglichkeit solche Leute zu verklagen?


 Wie gesagt, account sperren/bannen, da cheaten soweit ich das noch in Errinerung habe, gegen die EULA von EA bzw. origin/BF3 verstößt.

Ich hoffe wirklich sehr, das EA Punkbuster nur aus dem Grund weggelassen hat, um wirklich alle Cheater zu finden* und alle Tricks kennen zulernen + IP + ISP der Cheater usw.


*wenn origin alle programme im Hintergrund ausspäht wie blizzard bei wow.


----------



## Skorpio-AAO (3. Oktober 2011)

Entschuldigung für die Ausdrucksweise aber: Diese miesen kleinen Cheater Pisser. Den solte man ne Kugel in Kopf jagen. Und bloß weil mans kann ist noch lange kein Grund damit anzufangen. Und nein es ist nicht Lustig. Wenn ihr zu doof seid ehrlich zu spielen dann hört einfach auf und spielt was anderes.


----------



## wurzn (3. Oktober 2011)

ganderc schrieb:


> Gibt es keine Möglichkeit solche Leute zu verklagen?


 
schön wärs. denke auch, sie hätten es verdient. cheater sind das letzte


----------



## Marceos (3. Oktober 2011)

Bin auch schon auf welche gestoßen und es ist absolut zum kotzen, schützen kann man sich vor diesen Schwachmaten eh nicht, darum werden meine Freunde und ich uns einen Server mieten um das Gesocks eigenhändig zu bannen, um so wenigstens ein wenig mehr Ruhe zu haben. -> "CHEATER AN DIE WAND" <-


----------



## CJ18 (3. Oktober 2011)

Zur zeit ist es unmöglich in der Beta Normal spielen da sie entweder wie die kranken Campen und man nicht mal vom Spawn wegkommt oder sie Cheaten total dreckig und knallen ein durch Büsche ab. Und ich hoffe das EA mal ihren eigenen Anti Cheat Schutz Programiert und sich nicht auf andere verlässt weil was haben sie von PunkBuster und co. die Hacks sind eh meist Anti VAC, Anti PPS, Anti PB, VAC3 secure, PB securePB clean sshots etc. umsonst gibt es nicht so viele Cheater. Selbst wo BF3 nocht nicht da war habe ich kein Bad Company 2 mehr gespielt weil sie da nur am Cheaten waren und von MoH braucht man erst gar nicht zu reden, ich selbst kenne das nur zu gut von meine Alten Crysis Server da waren auch immer ziemlich viele Cheater aber dann gab es  Phönix etc wo sie sofort gebannt wurden, wie gesgat EA sollte lieber ihr eigenes Anti Cheat Tool machen. Cheater sollte man den ganzen Account sperren und fertig, wer bei Steam cheatet da bekommt man auch VAC ban und fertig.


----------



## LordHelmchen0815 (3. Oktober 2011)

fangt jo scho super an. also wenns bei da beta schon cheatn wirds im game dann a net anderst werden. hoch leben die cheater - die pimmel sollen ihnen abfallen, penner dei!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## IlllIIlllI (3. Oktober 2011)

das traurige is die haben nich mal punkbuster oder ggc an damit der server den die daten streamen kann


----------



## HK-ALBUNDY (3. Oktober 2011)

da muss ich meinen bruder recht geben... wie viele games gibt es noch wo nicht gecheatet wird??? das nervt die anderen kollegen!!!!!!!!  die was cheaten sind kleine kinder so um die 10-15 jahren...würde ich sagen!!!!  vom verstand!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Zapman2010 (3. Oktober 2011)

Habe mich schon gewundert warum ich an den unmöglichsten stellen umfalle, habe mich dann ausgeloggt.


----------



## solidus246 (4. Oktober 2011)

Es wird diese Menschen immer geben, naja vielleicht ist der Begriff "Mensch" ein wenig hochgegriffen aber naja, egal. Wen ein neuer Cheatschutz entwickelt wird ist es leider immer wieder ein gefundenes Fressen für diverse Hacker. Für die meisten ist es doch ne Übung diese Progs zu knacken. Genauso wie mit dem Kopierschutz. Kommt nen neuer, ist er auch schon veraltet.


----------



## Para911 (4. Oktober 2011)

Was viel schlimmer ist, ist dass die Hit-Reg Client-seitig ist. Die Cheater müssen dem Server nur sagen "Hey, ich hab ihn getroffen!" und der Server glaubt dass dann ganz einfach. So lassen sich recht einfach Aimbots erstellen.


----------



## omfgnoobs (4. Oktober 2011)

genau anders rum Para911 selbst mit aimbot werden nur ca 30% der schüsse registriert deshalb sind mir leute mit mehr als 10% accuracy schon verdächtig.
*ausnahme sind wie gesagt SV98 usw da kriegt man locker 30%


----------



## Shadow_Man (4. Oktober 2011)

Vor allem schaden sie uns allen sehr damit. Je mehr gecheatet und gehackt wird, desto mehr werden die Firmen Richtung Cloud drängen. Damit erweisen sie uns echt einen Bärendienst


----------



## CJ18 (4. Oktober 2011)

omfgnoobs schrieb:


> genau anders rum Para911 selbst mit aimbot werden nur ca 30% der schüsse registriert deshalb sind mir leute mit mehr als 10% accuracy schon verdächtig.
> *ausnahme sind wie gesagt SV98 usw da kriegt man locker 30%


 
Ich habe eine Accuracy von 13.2% Cheate aber nicht, ich benutze gerne auch mal den Einzel Schuss einer Waffe, denn der ist präziser als der Dauerfeuer , und dann nutze ich noch das Gelände um meine Umgebung zu checken denn es bringt ja keinen was in die Kugeln zu rennen .

War mir nicht so das der Origin Client Fremdprogramme erkennen soll und diese da deaktiviert oder erkennt? Ich würde mal sagen da hat der Client vollkommen versagt.



Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Vor allem schaden sie uns allen sehr damit. Je  mehr gecheatet und gehackt wird, desto mehr werden die Firmen Richtung  Cloud drängen. Damit erweisen sie uns echt einen Bärendienst



Wie wird immer gesagt
*Die Zukunft liegt in den Wolken*


----------



## Shadow_Man (4. Oktober 2011)

CJ18 schrieb:


> Wie wird immer gesagt
> *Die Zukunft liegt in den Wolken*


 
Da kann man nur hoffen, dass es dann aber auch mal kräftig regnet und die Firmen auf dem Boden landen


----------



## Oetzi83 (4. Oktober 2011)

Selbst Punkbuster hat die Cheater nicht im Griff. 
Hatte erst wieder gestern bei BFBC2 2 Hacker mit Aimbot. 
Pro Team einer.
Dazu kam noch Werbung für die Hacks im Chat. ^^

Ich hab mit meiner M416 immer so 18% Accuracy(und das ist noch schlecht), 
also komm mir nicht so.
Mit Sniper sinds über 40%.


----------



## Nimhub (4. Oktober 2011)

CJ18 schrieb:


> Zur zeit ist es unmöglich in der Beta Normal spielen da sie entweder wie die kranken Campen und man nicht mal vom Spawn wegkommt oder sie Cheaten total dreckig und knallen ein durch Büsche ab. Und ich hoffe das EA mal ihren eigenen Anti Cheat Schutz Programiert und sich nicht auf andere verlässt weil was haben sie von PunkBuster und co. die Hacks sind eh meist Anti VAC, Anti PPS, Anti PB, VAC3 secure, PB securePB clean sshots etc. umsonst gibt es nicht so viele Cheater. Selbst wo BF3 nocht nicht da war habe ich kein Bad Company 2 mehr gespielt weil sie da nur am Cheaten waren und von MoH braucht man erst gar nicht zu reden, ich selbst kenne das nur zu gut von meine Alten Crysis Server da waren auch immer ziemlich viele Cheater aber dann gab es  Phönix etc wo sie sofort gebannt wurden, wie gesgat EA sollte lieber ihr eigenes Anti Cheat Tool machen. Cheater sollte man den ganzen Account sperren und fertig, wer bei Steam cheatet da bekommt man auch VAC ban und fertig.



CoD arbeitet seit MW2 mit VAC, ban?? vergiss es, da wird nichts und niemand gebannt oder gekickt .


----------



## Marten-Broadcloak (4. Oktober 2011)

Also ich hab bisher nur Aimbots getroffen, wenn's wirklich welche waren. In BF3 stinke ich total ab, in BC2 hatte pro Runde eine KD von ~1 (höher, wenn Recoon), in BF3 sinds 0,4 ...
Zu 80% sterbe ich durch One-Shots, die durch Büsche und Steine (!) gehen. Ich habe Leute gesehen, die gerannt sind (bzw. gesprintet) und dabei noch schießen konnten. Es liegt teilweise auch an den Lags der Server. Ich renne um eine Ecke, 2 Sekunden später sehe ich wie ich getroffen werden und sterbe dann sofort, der Typ hätte mich allerdings nicht sehen können da ich schon längst weg war. Geil war auch gestern der letzte Abschnitt auf Metro, wo man in der Stadt ist. Ich hab mich in das Haus gelegt, wo nicht A platziert ist, und von dem aus man einen guten Blick Richtung B hat. Kommt ein Gegner vorbeigerannt, ich sehe Schüsse und sterbe. Er hatte aber die Nachladeanimation am start. Ich war tot, eine halbe Sekunde später fängt er an zu cheaten. 

Ohne scheiß, ich habe noch nie so oft das Verlangen gehabt, zu den Spielern nach Hause zu fahren und jedem einzelnen ein paar auf die Omme zu kloppen. Seit BF3 bin ich für eine Vorratsdatenspeicherung -.-


----------



## s3nSeLeZz (4. Oktober 2011)

Kann leider die Panikmache nicht nachvollziehen. Eigener Server, Adminrechte, lebenslanger BAN, Sache erledigt 

Momentan nerven mich die offensichtlichen Bugs viel mehr als Cheater, hatte nach knapp 35 Stunden Spielzeit das "Glück" noch auf keinen gestoßen zu sein, bzw. auf schlechte, also whatevs.

Zu den Erkennen der Cheater anhand der Stats, habe knapp 1100 Score / Minute, und ne KD von 2,3. Genauigkeit um die 18 %.

Legt mir die Eisen an kann ich nur sagen.


----------



## Alexey1978 (4. Oktober 2011)

CJ18 schrieb:


> Zur zeit ist es unmöglich in der Beta Normal  spielen da sie entweder wie die kranken Campen und man nicht mal vom  Spawn wegkommt oder sie Cheaten total dreckig und knallen ein durch  Büsche ab.


 
Dazu kann ich nur sagen, man ist nicht unsichtbar in Büschen. Schwer zu erkennen ja aber nicht unsichtbar...erst recht wenn man sich bewegt. Ich hab auch schon eine handvoll Kills erzielt indem ich auf Typen in Büschen geschossen habe. Je nach Uniform sieht man, wenn man nah genug dran is sogar recht deutlich das da "was im Busch ist". 



omfgnoobs schrieb:


> genau anders rum Para911 selbst mit aimbot werden nur ca 30% der schüsse registriert deshalb sind mir leute mit mehr als 10% accuracy schon verdächtig.
> *ausnahme sind wie gesagt SV98 usw da kriegt man locker 30%


 
Was hat es mit diesen 30% auf sich? Gehen 70% der Kugeln in der Beta im Netcode verloren oder wie? So schlecht kann der doch nun auch nicht sein. Klar gibt's noch reichlich kleinerer Probleme mit Netcode und Hitboxen etc. aber 70% die nicht registriert werden!? Hast Du eine verlässliche Quelle für diese Aussage?

Außerdem halte ich eine Genauigkeit von mehr als 10% nicht zwangsläufig als "auffällig" bezogen auf die Benutzung von Cheat-Programmen. In meinem Clan sind auch ein paar Jungs dabei die verdammt genau schießen...ich könnte mir vorstellen, das der ein oder andere von denen durchaus mehr als 10% Genauigkeit hat mit anderen Waffen als Scharfschützengewehren. Da ist immer vorsichtig abzuwiegen zwischen können und cheaten. Den Vorwurf zu cheaten kann man schnell abbekommen. Hab auch schon gegen Leute gespielt wo ich mich gefragt habe, wie die so gut sein können. Wer weiß vielleicht war der eine oder andere davon ja ein Cheater...aber sicher nicht alle. Bin gestern auch ein halbes Dutzend Mal von einem Typen in der Beta "One-Shot" gekillt worden (er hatte kein Scharfschützengewehr). Da hab ich mich auch gefragt, wie der so viele Kopftreffer schafft. Was man dabei schnell vergisst, ist die Tatsache, dass wir halt noch eine Beta-Version spielen. Da sind Dinge wie "im Boden versinken", "hinter solider Deckung getroffen werden" oder "3 m hinter der Ecke noch tot umfallen" leider eben noch häufiger anzutreffen.


----------



## thomas123xy (4. Oktober 2011)

Oetzi83 schrieb:


> Selbst Punkbuster hat die Cheater nicht im Griff.
> Hatte erst wieder gestern bei BFBC2 2 Hacker mit Aimbot.
> Pro Team einer.
> Dazu kam noch Werbung für die Hacks im Chat. ^^
> ...


Sag nicht das Du :NEULING_TH0MAS begegnet bist?
grins


----------



## Veez (4. Oktober 2011)

ich hasse es in BF3 immer wenn ich rumlauf oder wo rumsitz das ich auf einmal umfall ohne irgendeinen schuss oder sonstwas gehört zu haben. Da fühlt man sich total machtlos, vor allem wenn das immer gleich nachm spawnen passiert und man nichtmal richtig spielen kann -.-


----------



## CJ18 (4. Oktober 2011)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Da kann man nur hoffen, dass es dann aber auch mal kräftig regnet und die Firmen auf dem Boden landen


 
Na ja wohnen ja nicht in Papphäuser 



Oetzi83 schrieb:


> Selbst Punkbuster hat die Cheater nicht im Griff.
> Hatte erst wieder gestern bei BFBC2 2 Hacker mit Aimbot.
> Pro Team einer.
> Dazu kam noch Werbung für die Hacks im Chat. ^^.



Mein reden alle sagen das PB ein guter anti cheat schutz ist, pustekuchen wenn die Cheats PB securePB und clean sshots haben dann war es das mit PB. 



Alexey1978 schrieb:


> Dazu kann ich nur sagen, man ist nicht  unsichtbar in Büschen. Schwer zu erkennen ja aber nicht  unsichtbar...erst recht wenn man sich bewegt. Ich hab auch schon eine  handvoll Kills erzielt indem ich auf Typen in Büschen geschossen habe.  Je nach Uniform sieht man, wenn man nah genug dran is sogar recht  deutlich das da "was im Busch ist".



Wenn man aber ungesehen hin robbt als Angreifer dann ist es denke mal schon auffällig wenn man sich nicht bewegt und plötzlich einen die Kugeln um die Ohren fliegen 


s3nSeLeZz schrieb:


> Kann leider die Panikmache nicht  nachvollziehen. Eigener Server, Adminrechte, lebenslanger BAN, Sache  erledigt



Wenn mal jeder die 30-50€ im Monat übrig hätte, ich finde EA sollte endlich mal für Bad Company 2 die Server Files rausgeben und für Bf3 können sie ja wie es Homefront gemacht hat auch nach dem release die Server Files rausgeben 2012 zum Beispiel, so können dann wieder Anti-Cheat Communitys gegründet werden so wie es bei Crysis ist. Aber ich kann deine Aussage nur bekräftigen ich selber habe einen COD5 Server und wer mir da dumm kommt oder trotzt Anti Cheat tool nicht gebannt wird bekommt ein Ban der sich gewaschen hat 

Edit:

Ich bin aber leider der Meinug das EA und CO das eh nicht die Bohne intressiert wer und wo Cheatet man muss sich einfach mal nur das Leaderboard von Bad Company 2 ansehen 
http://bfbc2.statsverse.com/leaderboard/pc/global/kdr
und was sieht da bis
http://bfbc2.statsverse.com/leaderboard/pc/global/kdr/2500
Eine menge menge menge Cheater ob nun alle gebannt sind oder nicht, die haben da einfach nicht mehr zu suchen, EA sperrt account wenn man auf einen 128 Solt Server joint aber Cheater Accounts dürfen Bestehen bleiben? Ziemlich unfair.


----------



## U-Banhfahrer (4. Oktober 2011)

Jaaaa - Neuling_Thomas

Das Vergnügen hatte ich vorgestern - > BFBC2 Vietnam 
Bei 110 : 4  ( oder so ähnlich) bin ich dann rausgegangen, habe dann 10 Min gewartet und dann wieder rein.
Gott sei dank war er nicht mehr da, Server war glaube ich "Alte Garde Vietnam"


----------



## Para911 (4. Oktober 2011)

omfgnoobs schrieb:


> genau anders rum Para911 selbst mit aimbot werden nur ca 30% der schüsse registriert deshalb sind mir leute mit mehr als 10% accuracy schon verdächtig.
> *ausnahme sind wie gesagt SV98 usw da kriegt man locker 30%


 
Ich hab jetzt in diesem Moment 17,5% Accuracy und 319 Score/Min. Cheate ich jetzt?

Battlelog / Player_Stats


----------



## DukeZero (4. Oktober 2011)

naja, dann werd ich die Vorbestellung doch nochmal stornieren :/


----------



## Alexey1978 (4. Oktober 2011)

CJ18 schrieb:


> Wenn man aber ungesehen hin robbt als Angreifer dann ist es denke mal schon auffällig wenn man sich nicht bewegt und plötzlich einen die Kugeln um die Ohren fliegen



Stimmt schon...aber wenn ich als Verteidiger an einem Busch vorbeilaufe aus dem es ballert (und zwar nicht auf mich) dann baller ich zurück.  Oder wenn ich eine Uniform in dem Busch sehe als ich dran vorbeilaufen wollte. Oder wenn mal wieder einer so clever war, seine Waffe mit Laserpunktvisier oder mit taktischer Taschenlampe  zu bestücken. Dann leuchtet der Busch nämlich wie ein Weihnachtsbaum...ebenso ist's wenn ein Sniper die "I hock mi in a Busch"-Nummer probiert. Sobald der anvisiert ist er sehr deutlich zu erkennen. Was ich übrigens nebenbei bemerkt maßlos übertrieben finde, vor allem weil die 4-6fach Zielfernrohre für alle anderen Waffen natürlich nicht das Licht reflektieren.  

Klar völlig ohne ein Mittel den Recon zu finden geht's auch nicht, aber dann bitte auch gleiches Recht für Alle. Wenn ein Sturmgewehr im Einzelschuß mit 4x oder 6x Zielfernrohr die bessere Scharfschützenwaffe wird, dann sind wir an dem Punkt wo der Recon als Scharfschütze nicht mehr gespielt wird, weil man ihn immer und noch bevor er einen Schuß abgegeben hat sieht. 
Ich habe selbst schon Recon erledigt bevor sie sauber auf mich anlegen konnten, weil ich sie sehr deutlich sehen konnte. Das _Feature _macht die Klasse zumindest wie es momentan in der Beta ist mit Scharfschützengewehren praktisch unspielbar.


----------



## kingcoolstar (4. Oktober 2011)

Und ich frage mich immer warum einige mich so schnell erwischen. Manchmal da tust du echt alles um nicht erwischt zu werden und dennoch wirst du knallhart abgeschossen als ob man genau Bescheid weiß wo du bist


----------



## kingcoolstar (4. Oktober 2011)

Sollte es bei der Goldversion, also die Verkaufsversion auch mit Cheatern bekrankt sein, dann werde ich mir das Spiel aufkeimen Fall kaufen!! scheiß unfaire Cheater!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## CJ18 (4. Oktober 2011)

Also das alle Visiere ein flackern abgeben finde ich gut denn so ist keiner benachteiligt, und zu Thema warum man den Sniper so schnell sieht:

Also bei mit ist es so so bald ich was flackern sehe (Sniper) schmeiße ich mich auf den Boden und markiere ihn mit - Q - was jeder nutzen sollte  ... Und dann hat man ja dieses Rote Dreieck auf den Kopf und dann ist klar das jeder das Rote Dreieck ab knallen will und das ist der Grund warum man als Sniper keine wirkliche gut Chance auf einen guten Team Server hat


----------



## E-K0 (4. Oktober 2011)

DukeZero schrieb:


> naja, dann werd ich die Vorbestellung doch nochmal stornieren :/


 
dann darfst kein onlinegame mehr kaufen 
BF gibts cheater, CoD, UT, MoH, CS, Transformers xD .. usw usw

Spiele BF3 seit closed und bin noch auf keinen gestoßen.

Für die meisten Leute sind alle cheater die es hin bekommen sie zu killen lol 
immer dieses Geheule in shootern.

Letztens auch einen im Busch gekillt.. und dann gings los.. ja sorry Kollege aber du warst gespottet oO?

Edit:
 also 17,5% sind schon realistisch, habe ich auch mit support
wenn man die waffe auch mal mit 1 schuß nutzt
http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/soldier/E-K0/weapons/334547517/pc/


----------



## kreft010 (4. Oktober 2011)

bin grad die ganze zeit hinter nem cheater hergelaufn und hab ihn aus 2m immer wieder in den kopp geschossen. nicht mal nen kratzer aufm helm...


----------



## Alexey1978 (4. Oktober 2011)

@CJ18:

Mit dem markieren und dem Dreieck über dem Kopf hab ich gar kein Problem. Das kann ja auch JEDER Klasse und jedem Spieler passieren.

Nur das ein Sniper sobald er irgendetwas anvisiert sofort leuchtet wie ein Leuchtturm das finde ich halt übertrieben. Gerade eben weil halt kein Zielfernrohr außer das des Recon mit seinen Scharfschützengewehren sonst leuchtet. Würden alle leuchten wäre es zwar nur unwesentlich besser aber zumindest fairer.


----------



## Illfreak88 (4. Oktober 2011)

Komme auch auf 16.5% Accuracy - aber wieso sollte das heißen das man deswegen cheatet oO


----------



## cinos (4. Oktober 2011)

kingcoolstar schrieb:


> Sollte es bei der Goldversion, also die Verkaufsversion auch mit Cheatern bekrankt sein, dann werde ich mir das Spiel aufkeimen Fall kaufen!! scheiß unfaire Cheater!!!!!!!!!!!!


 
kingcoolstar hab keine Angst. Erstens liest du ja hier das es Leute gibt die bisher sehr wenig bis keine Cheater entdeckt haben. Desweiteren gibt es bestimmt genug Clans die penibel darauf achten Cheater zu bannen=perm ban. Aber musst du wissen...


----------



## JillValentine21 (5. Oktober 2011)

Das war mir sowas von klar.. Ist aber ja nichts neues werde mir es zwar keinesfalls kaufen aber ich wünsche denen die Freude dran haben das der Multiplayer Dedicated Server haben wird wo auch kompetente Admins dafür sorgen solche Penner die meinen  zu hacken das die sofort gebannt werden.. Battlefield 3 macht in Sachen Multiplayer scheinbar genau das Richtig was Crysis 2 völlig falsch gemacht hat.. Aber ich habe schon zu nem Kumpel gesagt als ich von der Beta gelesen habe das es nichtmal ne Woche dauern wird bis die ersten cheaten und zack da fängts schon an sehr traurig


----------



## blutaxt123 (5. Oktober 2011)

klar war das klar!ich bin zwar kein programmierer aber ich kann mir nicht vorstellen das dice das spiel bzw.die relewanten daten nicht  einfach verschlüsseln kann(inigma)...
hab an dice geschrieben und mich beschwert das sie das spiel nicht vor zugriff schützen.klar-kam keine antwort.
aber ne protestaktion mit 100000 gamern würde vielleicht was bewirken.gehacktes spiel-geld zurück,oder die programmierer verschlüsseln endlich ihr verdammt geiles spiel-
NS: MW2 war am anfang auch geil aber nach den ersten cheats wars vorbei mit dem spaß.und fürn so kurtzen spaß is mir die kohle zu wertvoll.die haben ja ihr geld bekommen-und du den frust.ich hab folglich für den frust auch noch bezahlt.manoman-nicht die hacker schaden uns-dice mit nichtsunternehmen!!!!!!!!!!!!
see you in walhalla...


----------



## thomas123xy (6. Oktober 2011)

Das bin ich aber da hatte ich bestimmt einen schlechten Tag 
normal ist meine K/D besser
Ps.:
seid 5.5.11 gibt es Aimbot und Teleport Hack für Bf3 Beta also schluss mit lustig 
MfG
Thomas


----------



## thomas123xy (6. Oktober 2011)

U-Banhfahrer schrieb:


> Jaaaa - Neuling_Thomas
> 
> Das Vergnügen hatte ich vorgestern - > BFBC2 Vietnam
> Bei 110 : 4  ( oder so ähnlich) bin ich dann rausgegangen, habe dann 10 Min gewartet und dann wieder rein.
> Gott sei dank war er nicht mehr da, Server war glaube ich "Alte Garde Vietnam"


 
Das bin ich aber da hatte ich bestimmt einen schlechten Tag 
normal ist meine K/D besser
Ps.:
seid 5.10.11 gibt es Aimbot und Teleport Hack für Bf3 Beta also schluss mit lustig 
Aber keine Angst normalerweise liegt die Anzahl der Cheater weit unter 1% in PB gesicherten Spielen da ich selber Cheate muss ich es ja wissen.
Von daher ist es meist das gute Spieler als Cheater betitelt werden ich selber Cheate immer so das es wirklich jedem auffällt und nicht heimlich wie andere davon halte ich nichts wenn jemand Skill vorgeben will wo keiner ist.
Bei VAC gesicherten Spielen ist der Anteil der Cheater sehr hoch ich habe auch einen Steam Account und da ist mir bisher nie etwas passiert obwohl ich bei CoD wirklich auch die Sau rausgelassen habe bei während ich bei BC2 von EA mit PB 3 Keys verbrannt habe.
Für Bf3 habe ich schon vorgesorgt und 3 keys erworben da in der Anfangsphase eine ziemliche Jagd auf Cheater gemacht werden wird um Käufer nicht abzuschrecken.
Ingame nenne ich mich meist Neuling Thomas mit abwandlungen davon muss ja immer einen neuen Namen erstellen wenn ich gebannt werde,wenn Ihr mich also auf dem Server seht einfach Leaven und locker bleiben.

MfG
Thomas


----------



## r4mp4ge (6. Oktober 2011)

thomas123xy schrieb:


> Das bin ich aber da hatte ich bestimmt einen schlechten Tag
> normal ist meine K/D besser
> Ps.:
> seid 5.10.11 gibt es Aimbot und Teleport Hack für Bf3 Beta also schluss mit lustig
> ...



Das hätte Er gerne,Können,aber dazu reichte es halt Nie. Man muss schon ein "Verlierer" sein,um soetwas Nötig zu haben.
Und man Erspart uns auch nicht,Seine (vor Dummheit strotzende) "Ich Informiere Euch mal,dass ich ein Cheater bin" Nachricht Offenkundig
hier darzulegen.
Was sollte das wohl sein,Fünf Minuten Berühmtheit?
Von Mir und vielen Anderen bekommt man für das höchtens Verachtung,ist nicht "Cool" man brauch Nix können,ein Kleinkind mit genug Übung könnte 
von den ganzen verseuchten Webseiten die "Hacks"(keine Hack´s,billig Cheats,Cheater sind keine Hacker)Downloaden und Installieren.
Ich war ja schon in der Beta auf der Jagd nach Euch,habe auch schon einige Direkt Ea gemeldet,mit nicht Widerlegbaren Beweisen.
Denk bloss nicht einmal Daran,dass Ich vor Leuten wie DIR Respekt hätte,noch das man Sich von dem Server auf dem man gerade "Ehrlich Spielt" verzieht,wenn solche Betrüger wie Du dort Auftauchen.
PS: Deine 3 Key´s werden schnell Weg sein,und jeder Darauf folgende mit etwas Zutun aus der Bf3 Gemeinschaft genauso.
Was für ein L0ser.

Col. Ramp


----------



## Shadow_Man (6. Oktober 2011)

Es gibt doch kaum etwas armseligeres, als in einem Computer*spiel* zu cheaten. Was bringt mir das, wenn ich nur durch einen Cheat besser bin als andere? Erstens bescheiße ich mich dann selbst und zweitens versaue ich anderen damit den Spielspass.
Denn darum spielen wir doch alle: Wir wollen (miteinander) Spass haben, uns an den Spielen erfreuen.

Und wer sowas nur braucht, sozusagen als virtuelle Schwanzverlängerung, der sollte sich mal fragen, ob in seinem Leben wirklich noch alles in Ordnung ist und ob da oben im Hirnskasten noch alle Schrauben fest sind.

Und wenn man eben nicht so gut ist, dann übt man eben etwas und sieht dann, wie man mit der Zeit immer besser wird. Das ist doch auch erfreulich


----------



## JanEric1 (6. Oktober 2011)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Es gibt doch kaum etwas armseligeres, als in einem Computer*spiel* zu cheaten. Was bringt mir das, wenn ich nur durch einen Cheat besser bin als andere? Erstens bescheiße ich mich dann selbst und zweitens versaue ich anderen damit den Spielspass.
> Denn darum spielen wir doch alle: Wir wollen (miteinander) Spass haben, uns an den Spielen erfreuen.
> 
> Und wer sowas nur braucht, sozusagen als virtuelle Schwanzverlängerung, der sollte sich mal fragen, ob in seinem Leben wirklich noch alles in Ordnung ist und ob da oben im Hirnskasten noch alle Schrauben fest sind.
> ...



ich kann mir vorstellen das es einfach richtig fun macht zu cheaten

hab gestern (hatte bissel stress    ) meine teammates gekillt und revived immer wieder das macht spaß
denke das ist mit cheaten ähnlich


----------



## r4mp4ge (6. Oktober 2011)

JanEric1 schrieb:


> ich kann mir vorstellen das es einfach richtig fun macht zu cheaten
> 
> hab gestern (hatte bissel stress    ) meine teammates gekillt und revived immer wieder das macht spaß
> denke das ist mit cheaten ähnlich


 
Nein,Du drückst lediglich deine Unfähigkeit,Richtig zu Spielen,und Punkte/Erfolge auf einem Weg zu machen,der Andere nicht in Ihrer "Freiheit" einschränkt aus.
Weil Du einen "Schlechten Tag und etwas Stress"hast.müssen dafür Teammitglieder in einem Spiel büßen?
Weiß schon,mit der Attitüde würdest Du auf der Strasse ziemlich schnell "Gegenwehr" mit nicht zu Verachtenden "Körperlichen Einbußen"
zu verzeichnen haben,deshalb lieber Onlinegaming-Anitheld...
Cheater sind und bleiben Verlierer,wer sich gerne zu denen Gesellen mag,immer zu!

Col.Ramp


----------



## thomas123xy (6. Oktober 2011)

r4mp4ge schrieb:


> Das hätte Er gerne,Können,aber dazu reichte es halt Nie. Man muss schon ein "Verlierer" sein,um soetwas Nötig zu haben.
> Und man Erspart uns auch nicht,Seine (vor Dummheit strotzende) "Ich Informiere Euch mal,dass ich ein Cheater bin" Nachricht Offenkundig
> hier darzulegen.
> Was sollte das wohl sein,Fünf Minuten Berühmtheit?
> ...


 
Ach mein Hase es tut mir wirklich leid Dir Dein Weltbild zu zerstören nur bin ich weder 12 Jahre alt noch kann ich meinen Pimmel nicht sehen grins!
Nur macht es mir Spaß während ich esse oder rauche meinem Aimbot zuzuschauen und Eure Reaktionen zu lesen und 3 mal Bf3 kosten einem Cheater nun einmal nur 75 Teuro mit Cheaterrabatt ! Das ist billiger wie ein Kneipenabend und ich habe minimum 4 Wochen etwas davon.Also
ist mir alles egal aber privat bin ich ein dufter Kumpel .
MfG
Thomas


----------



## xNomAnorx (7. Oktober 2011)

thomas123xy schrieb:


> Ach mein Hase es tut mir wirklich leid Dir Dein Weltbild zu zerstören nur bin ich weder 12 Jahre alt noch kann ich meinen Pimmel nicht sehen grins!
> Nur macht es mir Spaß während ich esse oder rauche meinem Aimbot zuzuschauen und Eure Reaktionen zu lesen und 3 mal Bf3 kosten einem Cheater nun einmal nur 75 Teuro mit Cheaterrabatt ! Das ist billiger wie ein Kneipenabend und ich habe minimum 4 Wochen etwas davon.Also
> ist mir alles egal aber privat bin ich ein dufter Kumpel .
> MfG
> Thomas




ich für meinen teil bezahle lieber 40 euro für ein spiel, habe dann mein ganzes leben was davon und schaue mir selbst beim ownen zu.
macht spass solltest du auch mal probieren. auch auf die gefahr hin, dass das spiel dann eine herausforderung darstellt.


----------



## Blackout (7. Oktober 2011)

Hab heute die Beta vollkommen entnervt deinstalliert.

Diese Cheater Seuche hat sowas von zugenommen in den letzten Tagen. Man kann kaum noch ohne einen dieser Vollidioten auf dem Server spielen.

Der im Artikel beschriebene Radar Hack ist ja noch das kleinste Übel.
Richtig toll sind die, die irgendwo rumstehen oder liegen und über die komplette Karte jeden Gegner messern oder per Kopfschuss erledigen... so macht das Spielen bestimmt Spaß.

Ich hoffe das dieser Origin Kram dazu führt das mit Release Cheater permanent ihre EA Accounts gesperrt bekommen.

Das Game ist eigentlich richtig geil und macht saumäßig Spaß wenn keine Cheater da sind, nur ist das im Moment kaum noch der Fall.


----------



## DrProof (7. Oktober 2011)

hm cheater sind überall.. nur weil die Entwickler es nicht packen ihre Spieler sicher zu machen... Das ist auch in der Entwicklung schon möglich... Scheint aber keinen Entwickler wirklich zu interessieren...


----------



## Sturm-ins-Sperrfeuer (8. Oktober 2011)

Ich finde es ziemlich dreist, dass EA Konten sperrt, wenn man auf die falschen Server geht, aber der Gedanke, dass sich Cheater das Spiel für teures Geld kaufen und es dann nie wieder spielen dürfen, weil sich EA das Recht vorbehält spielegebundene accounts zu sperren... also das tröstet mich ein bisschen darüber hinweg 


Cheater an die Wand - YouTube


----------

